# Poop



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

My hen had poop stuck all over the back of her butt so I cleaned it off. She doesn't act well though. She's not moving much and her poop is milkish green and really watery. Any ideas?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Apples. Pectin in apples regulates. Too loose it tightens them up. Too tight and it loosens the stool. Fiber, the great regulator.


----------

